# Cryptocoryne thwaitesii!!



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

It finally bloomed! I love that plant. Something about the leathery leaves makes it a manly crypt 










More on my blog...
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2009/09/09/cryptocoryne-thwaitesii/


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Really nice plant, especially the leaves shape and color. And is great when you see a plant recovering from nothing.
Regards


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Manly? I was thinking Village Poeple 

Nice job though.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Ghazanfar grows some amazing crypts!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Good job, Ghazanfar!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice color on that inflorescence. Nice creamy color. Kinda elegant.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome! Now I know what I have to look forward to.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Kai Witte said:


> Good job, Ghazanfar!


Welcome back Kai!

How was the ECS meeting this year? Is next year's meeting going to be in Copenhagen or Barcelona?

I was so close to coming at the last minute this year but timing was terrible.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

